# Gathering Apron



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Though I would share this apron. http://www.frogcreekcottage.com/2008/04/the-gathering-apron/ I'm making a couple for Christmas gifts for friends with chickens and gardens. I made one for myself and really like it for picking green beans the only thing I have to pick right now lol. Shelly


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

That's a really neat apron! Thanks for the link!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## MsPioneerGal (Feb 16, 2003)

I love the last picture where she is wearing the apron in the 'ungathered' state. Very lovely apron! Thanks for posting the link!:chicken:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Gotta make one! Thanks for the link.


----------

